# Rubber roofing installed correctly?



## Espy_23 (Jul 10, 2018)

I need some expert opinions on the rubber roof I had installed today. It doesn't seem to be installed correctly to me, I have more pictures of the project to post as well. Any help on this would be appreciated!


----------



## Espy_23 (Jul 10, 2018)

Is this normal for being installed today?


----------



## rapkonick (Jan 28, 2019)

Can't tell what material you are using

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


----------

